# Neue Terasse im Vorgarten



## Springmaus (27. März 2011)

Hallo,

ja bei dem Wetter momentan macht die Arbeit doppelt Spaß !!!! 

ich wollte so gerne im Vorgarten unter den __ Eichen eine Terasse haben aber

wir wussten nicht wie da im Sommer immer sehr viele Fahrradfahrer unterwegs 

sind und ich nicht wollte das uns jeder sieht beim Kaffee trinken oder

Bierchentrinken !  ja und das ist dabei rausgekommen  !  na gut noch viel arbeit 

irgendwas wirds fertig sein!

wenn jemand nette Ideen hat für unsere weitere Arbeit immer her damit !!


----------



## buddler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

tolle idee!!!!!
gefällt mir gut.
gruß jörg


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Die Idee ist klasse!
Ich würde da vermutlich noch ein paar größere __ Azaleen und Rhodis hinpflanzen,
sollte sich mit den __ Eichen gut ausgehen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*



wow, das gefällt mir richtig gut! 

ich glaube an den "mauern der alten ruine"  würde sich auch ne kletterpflanze gut machen, oder?  evtl eine kletterhortenise oder ne andere, nicht zu sehr wuchernde und schattenverträgliche sorte.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Sieht ja echt witzig aus! 

Die Idee mit dem __ Efeu finde ich auch toll - ist ja evtl was für euch?


----------



## Springmaus (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hexe Mol

 Danke eine schöne Ranke ! Da hab ich noch garn nicht dran gedacht !


----------



## Dodi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hallo,

echt nette Idee mit der Kunstruine - so seid Ihr wenigstens nicht so wie aufm Präsentierteller.! 

__ Efeu, Waldrebe o.ä. als Wandbewuchs wären nicht schlecht, dann sieht's irgendwann richtig verwunschen aus.
Für eine Glycine ist es wahrscheinlich zu dunkel wg. der __ Eichen? 

Wie wollt Ihr den Fußboden gestalten?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*





> Waldrebe




 das ist ja überhaupt DIE idee! ne schöne clematis!  ich glaube, da würde ich mich für eine der kleinblütigen sorten in ner relativ hellen farbe entscheiden, aber das ist natürlich geschmacksache. 

glyzinie (__ blauregen) würde ich nicht nehmen, der will einerseits möglichst viel sonne, andererseits windgeschützt stehen. wenn er diese bedingungen nicht hat, mickert er oft traurig vor sich hin!

je nachdem wieviel sonne auf welche seite der "ruine" kommt, wäre ja evtl auch noch eine - gut ausgesuchte! - kletterrose ne alternative. das würde den "märchenschloss-ruinen-flair" perfekt machen!


----------



## Springmaus (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

@ Dodi

Den Boden wollen wir an nächsten WE mit
Polydingsda na ja Natursteinplatten verlegen


----------



## Dodi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Moin!

Ah, Polygonalplatten also - .

Bin schon auf den weiteren Fortschritt gespannt und auch, was Du schließlich pflanzst.


----------



## Springmaus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

_Hallo,

na so ganz langsam wird der Vorgarten fertig !

Am Samstag werden die Polygonalplatten verlegt und dann freu ich mich wenn der 
Rasen wächst !
         _


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Sehr, sehr schön. Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut eure Gartenanlage. Bin ich sogar schon etwas neidisch.

In dem Garten


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hallo,

 ist ja schon wieder 1,5 Jahre her! Man wie die Zeit vergeht!

So sieht es nach über einem Jahr aus!


----------



## blackbird (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hallo Doris, 

das sieht saustark aus! 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hallo Doris,
ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll...


----------



## nicki (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

WOW sieht das gut aus, da lässt es sich aber gut sitzen und egal was für ein Getränk zu sich nehmen.toll


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

hi Doris,
schaut klasse aus.
Besonders gut gefallen mir die "eingesetzten Fenster"


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hallo,

 vielen Dank Ihr lieben. Ich freue nich auch jeden Tag an dem Vorgarten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hallo,
Ich häng' mich hier mal mit ran. Es geht zwar nicht um eine Terrasse, sondern um unseren Pavillon. Haben ihn letztes Jahr aufgebaut und den Boden der Einfachheit halber mit rotem Rindenmulch bedeckt. Jetzt kommt langsam das Unkraut durch und es sieht auch nicht mehr soo schön aus. Habt ihr Ideen, wie man den Fußboden gestalten könnte? Mir schwebt irgenwas "Mediterranes" vor, Platten mit einem Sonnenmotiv in der Mitte, zB.
Würde mich über ein paar Vorschläge freuen
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

hi,
was hälst Du denn von solchen Polygonalplatten wie sie bei Doris verlegt wurden,
schau mal einige Fotos weiter oben...
Die könnte man ggfs. auch jetzt noch ohne große Probleme verlegen, ohne den Pavillon 
abbauen zu müssen, mutmaße ich jetzt mal.
Man kann ja leider auf dem Bild nix sehen... vom Boden...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hallo, Eva-Maria
Hier kommt ein Bild vom Boden. Konnte vorher keine Aufnahmen machen. Ansonsten vielen Dank für den Tipp, muß ich mir mal im Baumarkt angucken. Da ich es sehr gern romantisch habe, dachte ich eher an so eine Art Mosaik (aber da macht sicher ne Menge Arbeit!) Na, mal sehen...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

hi Goldkäfer,
Polygonal gibt es in verschiedenen Größen....
ist gar nicht so weit von einem Mosaik entfernt dann...
aber schau es Dir einfach mal an,
gut sortierte Baumärkte haben da richtig schicke Sachen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hi,
Danke, Eva-Maria! 
 Ich halte euch dann auf dem Laufenden. Heute früh ist bei uns Bodenfrost! Brrr....-2° , ich glaube, das wird erst nächstes Jahr was.
Frostige Grüße aus dem Umland von Berlin.
Goldkäferchen


----------



## chaotin (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Super Idee, nicht schlecht! Das motiviert hehe...


----------



## jolantha (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Goldkäferchen,
ich finde Dein Pavillon ist richtig häßlich ( in Deinem Garten ) 
der würde bei mir viel besser aussehen 

Wo , bitte schön, hast Du dieses Schmuckstück her ????
Bin neidisch .......


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Hi, Jo
Guckst Du hier: www.one-outletstore.de. Haben wir ganz günstig bekommen, nur noch weiß gestrichen und aufgestellt. Das wars. Abends wird er mit blauen Solar-LED's beleuchtet. Im Sommer haben wir oft drin gesessen und Cappuccino geschlürft.1
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Danke, Goldkäferchen
da ist leider im Moment nichts, aber ich werde mal allgemein suchen,
möchte nämlich meinen __ Wein an so etwas hochranken lassen


----------



## kagawa (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Neue Terasse im Vorgarten*

Einfach eine super Idee!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. März 2014)

Hallo,
So, da bin ich wieder. Bei dem schönen Frühlingswetter sind wir gleich zum Baumarkt und haben uns mal umgesehen.
Wie sind jetzt bei diesen Platten gelandet. Ganz einfach zu verlegen (selbst bei meinem handwerklichen Geschick).
Klickfliesen, hat uns ca 120 Euro gekostet bei 1,95x1,95 Bodenfläche.
Gefällt's euch?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. März 2014)

Hier kommen die Bilder. Stört euch nicht am Datum, verkehrt eingestellt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. März 2014)

Hi Jo,

das ist man mal ein paar Monate nicht online und dann sowas. 

Einfach sau schick.

Wein -> Wespen ... am Kaffeetisch? 
Wir hatten auch viel Wein und haben dann immer die Blüten abgeschnippelt, was mühselig war. 

Rosen wären auch net schlecht (zerfallenes Dornrösschenschloß)

Oder Bäume and der Wand lang züchten. Das hat einen bestimmten Namen (den ich gerade nicht kenne und gefunden habe). 
Das sieht auch sehr schick aus. 
Dabei wird z.B. ein Apfelbaum gepflanzt und die Äste alle an der Mauer langgelegt. alle andern werden weggeschnitten. Das sieht dann aus, wie ein platter Apfelbaum.
Vielcht wei jemand, was ich meine?

Auf jeden Fall dickes Lob, habt Ihr oberschick gemacht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bekamax (6. März 2014)

Hi Thomas,
meinst du Spalierobst?

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
Kompliment, schaut echt toll aus.
GlG Karin


----------



## muh.gp (6. März 2014)

Hi,

ich würde da noch ein Unkrautvlies drunter legen. Ist das so lose auf den Boden verlegt auch stabil?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. März 2014)

Moin moin,
ich hätte Angst das sich die Platten bei zu viel Regen zu sehr in den Boden versenken:
Mal davob abgesehn das unter solche Platten ein Rahmen gehört, da es sich sonst ungleichmäßig in dem Boden versenkt!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. März 2014)

Hallo,
Na, schau'n wir mal, wie's in einem Jahr aussieht. Der Untergrund ist ziemlich fest.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. März 2014)

Hallo,
Habe jetzt die Holzfliesen mit Gartenmöbelpflegeöl gestrichen, damit sie länger so schön bleiben.
Das nächste Projekt wartet schon (das wird eine Gartenbank)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. März 2014)

Hallo....
Bin am werkeln


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. März 2014)

Fertig!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## toschbaer (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
Goldkäferchen! 

Danke Doris für die Inspiration, ich werde Deine Terasse
so gut wie möglich nachbauen
Der Anfang ist getan
  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Springmaus (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo


 das geht aber nicht !!!








OK ich werd mich auf meiner setzen und einen  trinken!

Immer schön Bilder !!!


----------



## toschbaer (21. Apr. 2014)

Na Doris,
dann werde ich Euch Bilder zeigen -wie es weiter geht
Es war heute ein sehr durchwachsener Tag, mit viel Schweiß, der dann auch immer wieder durch heftige Regenschauer abgespült wurde; wir haben heute einiges geschafft, denn morgen kommt der Maurer.
In den nächsten Tagen wird die Verbindung zum Kaltraum hergestellt und ein weiteres Beet mit __ Azaleen, denn diese wollen schon seit 2 Wochen einen festen Standort:
Und das letzte Bild ist für Dich!

Lg
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
der Garten wächst, die Natur ist in der schönsten Zeit des Erwachens!
Pflanzen die ich im Kaltraum hatte, wurden heute raus gelassen; es war wohl ein wenig kalt, denn es hat keine 1/2 Std gedauert und die Pflanzen ließen ihre Köpfe hängen.
Die meisten __ Azaleen wurden verpflanzt und jetzt denke ich mir das Muster aus, das auf den Boden der Terrasse gelegt wird.  

Ein paar weitere Bilder


----------



## Springmaus (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

 haste sehr schön hin bekommen !!!


----------

